# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Помогите подобрать движок для интернет-магазина аксессуаров для мобильных телефонов.

## Apkc

Доброго времени суток.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, скрипт, который может помочь создать магазин аккумуляторов и аксессуаров для мобильных телефонов. 
Пример - есть телефон Nokia N73, к нему есть 5 разных аксессуаров и аккумуляторов; есть аккумулятор Nokia BP-6M, который подходит к 10 разным телефонам. Необходимо, чтобы можно было выбрать:
1. Список телефонов определенной фирмы
2. Список аксессуаров определенной фирмы
3. Открывая из списка телефонов(1) определенный телефон - необходимо, чтобы открывался список всех доступных аксессуаров к данному телефону.
4. Открывая любой из аксессуаров (из 2 или 3), должна предоставляться полная информация по данному аксессуару - описание, цена, возможность приобрести данный аксессуар - добавить в корзину, а так же список всех телефонов, совместимых с данным аксессуаром.

Желательно, чтобы списки аксессуаров можно было фильтровать по типам аксессуаров(ремешки, аккумуляторы, зарядные устройства, карты памяти, гарнитура, карманы и кейсы, и тд).

Собственно - примерно так 
Желательно еще - интеграция с 1С - пока что версия и конфигурация 1С не принципиальна. Если интеграции не будет, то обязательно, чтобы была возможность импорта/экспорта цен, остатков и заказов.

----------


## buldy

На modx есть snippet ShopKeeper только те особенности, что Вы хотите там нужно будет программировать

----------


## eshop

Посмотрите ViArtShop - мультисайтовость - одна административная панель - общая база данных - количество магазинов - сколько бюджет позволит  При всем этом каждый магазин может быть настроен индивидуально (шаблон, валюты, языки, платежные системы 22 западных + WebMoney, RoboKassa, InterKassa, товары, типы продавцов и покупателей, учет товаров на складе, Yandex Market, типы и опции товаров, скидки, выписка счетов, система поддержки пользователей операторами, учет и обработка заказов итд...

----------


## blade

Я писал на joomla

----------


## exsoft

На движке Webasyst shop-script можно такое реализовать.

----------

